# My Daily Doings (or Maybe Not's Haha)



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Good Morning everyone, hoping you are all bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning after whatever
celebrations you engaged in last night  

*Wishing you a happy, healthy and blessed New Year* 

It is quite a nice day here so I'm now considering going for a walk, blow away the old cobwebs, 
(make room for new ones haha) and hope it will be the start of at least one continuing healthy habit


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Good Morning everyone, hoping you are all bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning after whatever
> celebrations you engaged in last night
> 
> *Wishing you a happy, healthy and blessed New Year*
> ...


yes not too bad a day here for the 1st of the year... at least it's stopped raining. I was thinkng I  might go out for a drive... but no point really, because everywhere will be sodden after the last solid week of rain...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Happy New Year!!!


Thank you Ken


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 1, 2022)

Fairly warm and raining in New Jersey, USA.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes not too bad a day here for the 1st of the year... at least it's stopped raining. I was thinkng I  might go out for a drive... but no point really, because everywhere will be sodden after the last solid week of rain...


Well if I'd had a car I know where I would have gone, there is a lovely sea view from cliff tops not far away by car or bus, but a longer walk than I fancy doing in winter.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Happy New Year!


Thank you for the new cobweb !! Hope it doesn't get blown away with the old ones while I'm out


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Fairly warm and raining in New Jersey, USA.


Well the temps here are reported as 14 degrees which is certainly much higher than the norm for this time of year.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 1, 2022)

About 5 F (-15 C) here, no walking this am...

Happy New Year!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Well if I'd had a car I know where I would have gone, there is a lovely sea view from cliff tops not far away by car or bus, but a longer walk than I fancy doing in winter.


sadly the nearest coast to me is 40 miles away... too long a walk...anyway , good thing I didn't go out, it's lashing of rain again... 59 deg f..tho'...so it's high for January 1st...


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> About 5 F (-15 C) here, no walking this am...
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thank you,  I've been on my walk, more like Spring out there than Winter ! However, temps set to plummet after today.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 1, 2022)

High will be 86 today and then we will start having some cooler weather.  Mabe I can finally turn the A/C off and use the Heater!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

terry123 said:


> High will be 86 today and then we will start having some cooler weather.  Mabe I can finally turn the A/C off and use the Heater!


I'm not sure if homes in England have a/c as we don't get the high temps you get. Does it cost more for heating or a/c ?


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!!

It's cold...53* today.  I'm hibernating..lol.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Happy New Year!!
> 
> It's cold...53* today.  I'm hibernating..lol.


Thank you - I usually hibernate during the winter months - and the summer months if the days are cold or wet enough - which they often are here in England


----------



## officerripley (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

officerripley said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Does it cost more for heating or a/c ?



Good question.  Heat costs more.
  In addition, we need significantly more heat than we need a/c cold!


----------



## officerripley (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Good question.  Heat costs more.
> In addition, we need significantly more heat than we need a/c cold!


Just the opposite here: A/C costs more; just depends on what part of the country you're in and how much summer you get stuck with.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 1, 2022)

My Daily Doings (or Maybe Not's Haha) Bowel Movements?​


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> sadly the nearest coast to me is 40 miles away... too long a walk...anyway , good thing I didn't go out, it's lashing of rain again... 59 deg f..tho'...so it's high for January 1st...


I used to live about 26 miles away from the coast, now with my recent move, I'm only about 4-5 miles.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Good question.  Heat costs more.
> In addition, we need significantly more heat than we need a/c cold!


Sounds a lot more expensive than what I pay, but then I'm not paying for a/c


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Just the opposite here: A/C costs more; just depends on what part of the country you're in and how much summer you get stuck with.


I wish we could get 'stuck' with a bit more Summer


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> My Daily Doings (or Maybe Not's Haha) Bowel Movements?​


 Not exactly, I'll leave that bit out of any postings


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Sounds a lot more expensive than what I pay, but then I'm not paying for a/c


You might not be as likely to get _either:  _the extreme amount and coldness of the cold we get,  (how's my _English?)
NOR, the extreme of the heat we get, 
even though it doesn't last nearly as long as the cold months.

In other words, it's very cold here, when it's cold, and very hot here, when it's hot.  

(So therefore, we *do* need lots of heat, and we do need *some *_a/c. )

I think my answer, to your question, has now become, far more complex than I *ever intended!  *


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> You might not be as likely to get _either:  _the extreme amount and coldness of the cold we get,  (how's my _English?)
> NOR, the extreme of the heat we get,
> even though it doesn't last nearly as long as the cold months.
> 
> ...


Well the part of England I'm in - it's very cold in Winter, and slightly warmer in Summer, with the
occasional 'too warm' thrown in


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Well the part of England I'm in - it's very cold in Winter, and slightly warmer in Summer, with the
> occasional 'too warm' thrown in


So if we mixed your weather and mine, all up thoroughly together,
then it would be.....*just perfect!  Right?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I used to live about 26 miles away from the coast, now with my recent move, I'm only about 4-5 miles.


yes I'd like to be closer.. I mean it's only an hour's drive from here.. but the traffic is horrible...so it's not a pleasant drive to the beach, so it puts me off...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Well the part of England I'm in - it's very cold in Winter, and slightly warmer in Summer, with the
> occasional 'too warm' thrown in


too warm in the North east ?...  you should try living here in the South


----------



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> too warm in the North east ?...  you should try living here in the South


Well I did say 'occasional' , maybe I should have said 'rare'


----------



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

Decisions Decisions 
Here I sit with my morning coffee, I've fed the birdies which is first thing I do each morning, and I am now pondering 
what to do today. There are a couple of things I want to do in the house, but the sun is out and temps don't seem too bad, 
so a walk out is tempting, especially as there are few days during winter that are mild enough for going out. ☺


----------



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

Although not as warm as yesterday it was still mild outside today when I went for a walk, although it did 
start raining a bit as I headed home. 

I tried coming onsite via my tablet instead of my laptop and it worked quite well, except that I don't have
access to the photo's etc that I have on my laptop. I believe it is possible to save such things to an sd card
or whatever they are called, but I don't have the card slot on the tablet, so that idea is out. I guess I will just 
have to use my laptop if I want access to photos etc and my tablet when I don't. 

It's a shame I can't set up an album here, I don't know if that is because they are no longer a feature of the site
or if it's just because I haven't been here long enough to be allowed access. I do get a 'no permission' message
when I tried to access the album feature. I was thinking maybe I could have uploaded photos etc to the album
with my laptop then added them from album to post using my tablet. Does anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't know the answers on that, but I know _someone who might!_

@hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Although not as warm as yesterday it was still mild outside today when I went for a walk, although it did
> start raining a bit as I headed home.
> 
> I tried coming onsite via my tablet instead of my laptop and it worked quite well, except that I don't have
> ...


you will have to be a member for at least a week if I remember rightly  before you can post any photos...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

We'll look forward to that, Mandee.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> So if we mixed your weather and mine, all up thoroughly together,
> then it would be.....*just perfect!  Right?*


So sorry for delayed reply Kaila, but I've only just seen this, don't know how I missed it  

I've always been of the opinion that humans have a design flaw - we need something in us 
that works like a heating thermostat that automatically keeps us at just the right temperature


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't know the answers on that, but I know _someone who might!_
> 
> @hollydolly


I somehow thought you might


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you will have to be a member for at least a week if I remember rightly  before you can post any photos...


Thank you Holly, I will keep a lookout for permission and I assume this will include all the media options


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> We'll look forward to that, Mandee.


Well just in case it does take longer, I wouldn't hold your breath while your waiting - though I wouldn't 
hold your breath for a week either, unless you have amazingly great lungs !


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Today has started off nice and sunny, but rain forecast for later, won't be going out anywhere so will
set to doing things at home. 

Have a good day/evening folks


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Thank you Holly, I will keep a lookout for permission and I assume this will include all the media options


no permission needed , just try uploading after a week, should be fine...


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no permission needed , just try uploading after a week, should be fine...


Thanks Hollydolly


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

But, even though not required, you could still ask @hollydolly

for permission


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> But, even though not required, you could still ask @hollydolly
> 
> for permission


That's OK she already given it


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> That's OK she already given it


Oh! 
 Now that you mention it, I think _you're right! 
_


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh!
> Now that you mention it, I think _you're right!
> _


Now if you'd been paying attention - you would have known that already


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Now if you'd been paying attention - you would have known that already


I'll try to pay better attention.  _Really, I promise.  _


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

Would you believe I came in here to post and found a message already in the reply box
that I wrote yesterday but hadn't actually posted !!! 
Surprised it was still here waiting for me to hit the 'post reply' button. 

Here's the message I wrote yesterday but didn't post: 
This morning I posted in the Good Morning thread then scrolled up
to view the other posts, I saw the post by @hollydolly and had to edit my own
when I realized it was Wednesday not Tuesday ! 

I am not going senile - it was simply a rather long 'Senior Moment'


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I'll try to pay better attention.  _Really, I promise.  _


I think I need to pay a bit more attention to what I'm doing too


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Would you believe I came in here to post and found a message already in the reply box
> that I wrote yesterday but hadn't actually posted !!!
> Surprised it was still here waiting for me to hit the 'post reply' button.
> 
> ...



I like that, calling it, *a rather long 'senior moment!' *

_*I do believe especially the part of finding the post you wrote yesterday, unposted, since it's happened to me *_
*(more than once )

and regarding day of the week......Why don't they post that in more places on the screen for us?  I think that's on them.  (Don't know who they are. ) *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I think I need to pay a bit more attention to what I'm doing too



_But why????  _


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

I think that some of those "_long, senior moments" of mine, 
run in to each other...._


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> and regarding day of the week......Why don't they post that in more places on the screen for us?


excellent idea!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> excellent idea!


I agree. If it's possible to do we should ask @Matrix if he an do it . It's the reason I usually seek out morning messages with the day of the week on it, because now most of us are retired it's easy to lose track of days...


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I like that, calling it, *a rather long 'senior moment!' *
> 
> _*I do believe especially the part of finding the post you wrote yesterday, unposted, since it's happened to me *_
> *(more than once )
> ...


Well it's always nice to know that one isn't the only one who writes posts and doesn't send them - do you ever
wonder why nobody replied to them ?
I used to refer to my 'senior moments' as 'partial eclipses of the brain' 

 And in future in good morning threads, I shall read the other posts first and see what day everyone else is on


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Well it's always nice to know that one isn't the only one who writes posts and doesn't send them - do you ever
> wonder why nobody replied to them ?
> I used to refer to my 'senior moments' as 'partial eclipses of the brain'
> 
> And in future in good morning threads, I shall read the other posts first and see what day everyone else is on


actually I've done it many times.. mainly on the games thread. I'll write my reply.. and then forget to press send, so the next day I go to the games, there it is still sitting there..way past it's turn if you see what I mean...so I have to delete it


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _But why???? _


Because if I don't - there's no telling what I may or may not do next !!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I think that some of those "_long, senior moments" of mine,
> run in to each other...._


Wow !!! you have that many in a day ???


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I agree. If it's possible to do we should ask @Matrix if he an do it . It's the reason I usually seek out morning messages with the day of the week on it, because now most of us are retired it's easy to lose track of days...


That's your excuse and your sticking to it huh ?


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> actually I've done it many times.. mainly on the games thread. I'll write my reply.. and then forget to press send, so the next day I go to the games, there it is still sitting there..way past it's turn if you see what I mean...so I have to delete it


Oh I have another thing goes on sometimes in game threads, like forgetting which one I'm in and posting 
a reply that doesn't fit in with the one I'm actually in . 

Now I just know you and @Kaila will be watching the games now, waiting for me to slip up


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Oh I have another thing goes on sometimes in game threads, like forgetting which one I'm in and posting
> a reply that doesn't fit in with the one I'm actually in .
> 
> Now I just know you and @Kaila will be watching the games now, waiting for me to slip up


who ?...us ?..._ never   _


----------

